# Best Sig Lines



## Drawmack (Jul 11, 2003)

I have seen numerous times on these boards someone grab a quote from a thread and say off to the .sig file with you. So I got an idea, let's have a thread of nothing but the best .sig lines.

I would start but I don't have anything to contribute which is kind of why I want to start this thread.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 11, 2003)

Here are some...

There is no sin except stupidity." (O.Wilde) 
"They've got everything, but that's all they've got" (Ole Paus ?) 
"There are always more URLs than time." (orig.) 
"You cannot inherit experience." (orig.) 
"If you don't know what you're talking about, you need a strategy." (Genley Anderson) 
"All it takes for Evil to prevail in this world is for enough good men to do nothing." (Edmund Burke) 
"Extremism in the defense of liberty is no vice, and moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue." (Barry Goldwater) 
"I care not whether a man is Good or Evil; all that I care 
is whether he is a Wise man or a Fool. Go! put off Holiness 
and put on Intellect." (W. Blake) 
"Energy is eternal delight." (W. Blake) 
"Since all the riches of this world
May be gifts from the Devil and earthly kings,
I should suspect that I worshipp'd the Devil
If I thank'd my God for worldly things." (W. Blake) 
"A truth that's told with bad intent
Beats all the lies you can invent." (W. Blake) 
"Certainly there is no happiness within this circle of flesh, 
nor is it in the optics of these eyes to behold felicity; 
the first day of our Jubilee is death." (Sir Th. Browne) 
"We all labour against our own cure, for death is the cure of all diseases." (Sir Th. Browne) 
"All things are artificial, for nature is the art of God." (Sir Th. Browne) 
"I love to lose myself in a mystery, to pursue my Reason to anO Altitudo!" (Sir Th. Browne) 
"That unextinguishable laugh in heaven." (Sir Th. Browne) 
"I suppose that I shall have to die beyond my means." (O.Wilde) 
"The only way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it." (O.Wilde) 
"It is the spectator, and not life, that art really mirrors." (O.Wilde) 
"We in the House of Lords are never in touch
with public opinion. That makes us a civilized body." (O.Wilde) 
"Experience is the name everyone gives to his mistakes" (O.Wilde) 
"Eternity is in love with the productions of time." (W. Blake) 
"Stupidity has a certain charm -- ignorance does not." (Frank Zappa) 
"If classical music is the state of the art,
then the arts are in a sad state." (Frank Zappa) 
"Some Scientists claim that hydrogen, because it is so plentiful, is the 
basic building block of the universe. I dispute that. I 
say there is more stupidity than hydrogen, and that 
is the basic building block of the universe." (Frank Zappa) 
"My best advice to anyone who wants to raise a happy, mentally healthy
child is: Keep him or her as far away from a 
church as you can." (Frank Zappa) 
"Jazz is not dead...it just smells funny." (Frank Zappa) 
"It is always advisable to be a loser if you cannot become a winner." (Frank Zappa) 
""if you happen to discover a universal solvent, what will you store it in?" (??) 
"you can't have everything...where would you put it?"  (Steven Wright) 
"You cannot be a good writer of serious fiction if you are not depressed" (Kurt Vonnegut) 
"But I am afraid that we are beginning to be over-educated; at least everybody
who is incapable of learning has taken to teaching"  (Oscar Wilde) 
"I dislike modern memoirs. They are generally written by people who
have either entirely lost their memories, or have never done anything worth
remembering"  (Oscar Wilde) 
"A man who pays his bills on time is soon forgotten." (Oscar Wilde) 
"As far as the piano is concerned, sentiment is my forte. 
I keep science for Life."  (Oscar Wilde) 
"I went to a restaurant that serves 'Breakfast at any time'. So I ordered
French toast during the Renaissance." (Steven Wright) 
"My friend has a baby. I'm writing down all the noises he makes
so later I can ask him what he meant." (Steven Wright) 
"I woke up one morning and looked around the room. Something wasn't right.
I realized that someone had broken in the night before and replaced everything
with an exact replica. I couldn't believe it....I got my roommate and showed him.
I said, "Look at this--everything's been replaced with an exact replica!"
He said, "Do I know you?"" (Steven Wright) 
"A life without fame can be a good life, but fame without a life
is no life at all." (Clive James) 
"A fool with a tool is still a fool.." (??) 
"A Bank is an institution that will lend you the money, provided you can
supply sufficient proof that you really don't need it" (??) 
"It's a small world...but I wouldn't want to paint it." (Steven Wright) 
"When we remember that we are all mad, the mysteries disappear
and life stands explained." (Mark Twain) 
"A person who has never made a mistake never tried anything new." (Albert Einstein) 
"God is a great humorist. It's just that he has a slow audience to work
with."  (G. Keillor) 
"work is the refuge of people who have nothing better to do." (Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Mark (Jul 11, 2003)

_I like the last one..._


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 11, 2003)

Methinks HandofEvil has WAAAAY too much time on his hands.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 12, 2003)

Just look closely at the thing in my sig from the book Eric...read the bold letters and see if you can get the joke...


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 13, 2003)

Hmmm. I'm partial to my own, but there was one once about Star Wars and stew that had me cracking up for days...


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 14, 2003)

Ah, so you're a Pisces, eh, Djeta?


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 14, 2003)

I once had "Life is like Microwaved Meatballs.  Half of them burn your mouth, and the rest come out colder than they went in."

One I saw on Usenet:
"If I had a dollar of every witty sig quote I've seen...why, I'd have like, twenty dollars."


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 14, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *Hmmm. I'm partial to my own, but there was one once about Star Wars and stew that had me cracking up for days... *




Ah, that was from a thread I posted on about movies-and-food associations.  I was quoted in the sig of my own personal Jesus, John Crichton.

It was something like, "Stew.  Yoda's making one.  So's Aunt Beru.  What do they know that you don't?  Stew - it does a Jedi good." (end sig quote)

Just something I'd noticed over the years of watching those movies.  Once I heard about the midichlorians, it all started to make sense.  Midichlorian Goulash!  Make yourself an instant Jedi!  That's what they were stuffing down Luke's gullet.


----------



## Simplicity (Jul 14, 2003)

I saw one a while back on these boards... 

Protester: "What do we want?!?"
Zombies: "Brains!!"
Protester: "When do we want it?!?!"
Zombies: "Brains!!!!!"


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jul 15, 2003)

My only hope is that my sig will make someone's game a little more exciting.


----------

